# Sparc64 - Upgrade from 7.0 to 9.2



## bazuka (Jan 13, 2014)

What is the best way to upgrade my old Sun-Ultra-2 (Sparc-64) from FreeBSD 7.0 to the latest 9.2?


----------



## hansivers (Jan 14, 2014)

The freebsd-update tool has never been available for the sparc64 port, but may soon be, according to the FreeBSD Quarterly Status Report (september 2013)*:*



> FreeBSD/sparc64
> 
> Contact: Marius Strobl <marius@FreeBSD.org>
> 
> ...



http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/repo ... 13-09.html


----------



## bazuka (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, that would be great  How will I know when will be easy to upgrade my machine? Would you be able to upgrade from version 7.0 to version updated or only from the current version?

And the last question: I want to install mutt from /usr/ports/mail/mutt, but it fails to install on version 7.0 SPARC. Can you direct me?


----------

